

Here’s Why Gmail and Google Chrome Had Issues Yesterday - marcieoum
http://www.geekosystem.com/google-explains-outage/

======
salimawad
Well as mentioned in the article the scariest thing is our dependency on cloud
services which their issues could propagate to us and affect our working day
and productivity.

